
Advantages of Peer Learning - ashleshbiradar
https://blog.hyperlog.club/why-peer-learn/
======
iovrthoughtthis
Being that I’m currently taking part in a 6 month peer learning course as an
adult I can thoroughly recommend it to anyone interested in continuing
learning beyond school.

It tends to be that peoples learning goals are often less academic though and
touch on more personal aspects of them selves and the world around them.

Here the organisation I’m participating through:
[https://www.enrolyourself.com/](https://www.enrolyourself.com/)

------
lswainemoore
anyone have a good resource for finding groups interested in studying same
stuff as you? meetup.com seems fairly limited on this front in my area (DC)

------
BrainBuzzer
That was a total waste of time. Peer learning has some major flaws which
various different systems have been able to overcome. A centralized learning
process is always better than decentralized one from my experience.

~~~
ashleshbiradar
major flaws like?

~~~
tasogare
Like the need for someone more advanced in the field than your are. The blind
leading the blind doesn't seem to be an effective educational strategy.

~~~
username90
A blind person will never learn to navigate his environment if he is always
lead around by a person who can see, so the blind leading the blind seems like
a good education strategy.

~~~
tasogare
Playing on words is not a good argument. I bet you can’t teach me Elamite
right know. And if you learn a bit of it for that purpose, it will still be
vastly inferior than a course, book or video made by a specialist of the
language, which had time to reflect on his own knowledge.

~~~
username90
My point is that trying to learn without a teacher serves a purpose, it isn't
good to never have a teacher but neither is always having a teacher. Peer
learning isn't about cutting out the teacher, it is to let students try to
figure out a few things among themselves as a group.

